# Pirates of the Caribbean 2: The Dead Man's Chest



## kakashi83 (Jun 26, 2006)

The Long awaited movie is goin to be here in a matter of days thee countdown begins....

Well yea. So there are so many spoilers for this movie already i've seen almost all of them. There is already a plot summary for the third one(2007)

This link has just a few basic Dead mans Chest previews and the Theatrical Trailer.......


This Second one is the official Disney site for Piirates


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Jun 27, 2006)

Kraken = Cthulu
Davey Jones = Star-Spawn

That alone makes me want to see the movie, being such a Lovecraft freak.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 27, 2006)

I just want to see it because it has Johnny Depp being badass again.  I love the first one and I was really excited when I heard there were sequels in the making.  Pirates was what really introduced me to Johnny Depp. 

And it (plus a little bit of One Piece) were what inspired my own pirate-ish story.


----------



## d0rk (Jun 27, 2006)

Well the first movie was really awesome~ I'm a crazy freak of pirates, so without a doubt i'll be watching the second movie~


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 27, 2006)

pirates of the carribean the curse of the black pearl was one of my favorite movies, it caught me off guard by how good it was. johnny depp was spectacular as captain jack sparrow, one of the best performances by an actor. the second one looks good, someone mentioned earlier, kraken, and davy jones. that will be intense.


----------



## batanga (Jun 27, 2006)

I loved the first one, I most likely will love this one as well.

Kraken ftw


----------



## Belldandy (Jun 27, 2006)

I so really want to watch it.


----------



## Crossdive (Jun 27, 2006)

I may see this, but I am not in a mega hurry. I liked the first one, and Orlando Bloom is cool (LOTR!! ^_^) but I don't care for Johnny Depp and the CGI of this movie looks very mediocre. I might see it seen as I thought the first one was pretty good, but...


----------



## Crossdive (Jun 27, 2006)

well, I didn't think the first one was incredible, but it wasn't terrible either. And I do think these are meant to be sort of family fun ghost story movies or something like that, which has both good and bad effects in result. But I guess at least it isn't one of those gross and cliche horror movies.
what I am thinking I will do with this one is wait for DVD and rent it off Netflix, that or go to the dollar theater.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 28, 2006)

Doom will follow all who dare not like Johnny Depp!  He is God!!

Anyway.

I'm at my parents' house, and I opened the cereal cupboard because I haven't figured out what food we have.

"Oooh...Frosted Mini Wheats...Special K...Something else...Some Pirates of the Caribbean cereal...I wonder what cereal that really is. *pulls out box* Holy crap!  It really is a Pirates cereal!"

I just thought that was funny.  Disney+products=win

So far this year, my happiness with sequel-y movies/tv things (X-Men 3, Venture Bros. season 2, Avatar season 2, etc) have exceeded my expectations.  So I'm automatically expecting awesomeness from PotC 2.


----------



## Crossdive (Jun 28, 2006)

nah, God is God, the One and Only. Johnny Depp is an actor with a popular fanbase and the lead role in a series of successful pirate movies. Even if I was a major Depp fan, none but God can be God or should be titled as such. Simply put.

One nice thing about these movies is that they always seem to have good action and all without sacrificing some humor, that's nice when you can work both in well. I haven't even seen this one and I am already curious about the third, so I hope this one gives me a good couple hours on entertainment.


----------



## SuperStylin (Jun 28, 2006)

My friend got to sit next to Keira Knightley during the premiere. Don't think he was paying much attention to the movie. She looked gorgeous.


----------



## kire (Jun 28, 2006)

yeah if i sat next to her, i wouldnt be watching the movie either..and im a girl..shes just that damn gorgeous!

I cant wait to see the movie


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 29, 2006)

SuperStylin said:
			
		

> My friend got to sit next to Keira Knightley during the premiere. Don't think he was paying much attention to the movie. She looked gorgeous.


*sneezes*  Sorry, I'm allergic to bullshit.


----------



## JJ (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to seeing this movie. This movie is supposed to be geared toward family or else it would have been made by another movie division of Disney. Whenever it's Walt Disney Pictures it's usually family friendly. Otherwise it would have probably gone to their Touchtone or Miramax divisions.


----------



## Mojim (Jun 29, 2006)

I really wanna see this movie...like sooo bad!! 

The first movie,i haven't had a chance to watched it in theaters.... So there is no WAY i'm goin' to miss the 2nd movie


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Jun 30, 2006)

I hope it is soo good as the first one.
Does anyone knows when it is going to start... here in Portugal movies start only after a lot of days of the day they start to be showed on the America


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 30, 2006)

^dont talk again...


anywho, if you dont like Johnny Depp you're unAmerican...


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Jun 30, 2006)

Yeheheh- can't hardly wait fer it!! I love Capt. Sparrow's face paint with all the eyes! That reminds me of sumpthin one of ma classmates did last year. She painted her eyes on her eyelids so she wouldn't be caught sleeping in class!!


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 30, 2006)

this movie looks cool watching it when it comes out!


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 30, 2006)

That looks like an awesome movie... I really want to see it


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 30, 2006)

they filmed pirates of the carribean dead man's chest at the same time as the 3rd installment. barbosa will be back in the 3rd as one of jack's crew!!!! if you go to imdb.com and look up potc 3 it gives out a bit of info. quite interesting indeed.


----------



## Nexas (Jun 30, 2006)

The first movie was pretty good, especially seeing its source material. This one looks like it'll be fun to.


----------



## Seany (Jun 30, 2006)

I can't wait to see this!! XD. 1 week till it's out here.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 30, 2006)

same with me, it looks really really badass. jack sparrow is one of my all time favorite movie characters.


----------



## Seany (Jun 30, 2006)

Yeah he's great =). The baddies on this one look amazing....


----------



## C?k (Jul 1, 2006)

The baddie looks pretty cool, like a male version of Medusa lol

*ignorant* Is it out yet?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jul 1, 2006)

July 7th buddy.


----------



## narutorulez (Jul 2, 2006)

Tj-Sama said:
			
		

> The baddie looks pretty cool, like a male version of Medusa lol
> 
> *ignorant* Is it out yet?


or Cthulhu!


----------



## Lovewitches (Jul 2, 2006)

I have been waiting for this movie for more than 2 years now.. and its only a few days left until its released 

Im SO watching it on the premiere


----------



## Yuki (Inactive) (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm going to see it when it comes out! johnny depp is so funny.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 2, 2006)

Less than a week till it comes out!! 

*starts fangirling over Johnny Depp*


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Jul 2, 2006)

my friend is so obsessed with Pirates of the Caribbean, i wouldn't be suprised if she was there the morning of July 6th and waited at the movie theater for like 12 hours to be the first in line 

meh, maybe i'll be there too^ XD


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jul 5, 2006)

It looks so awesome. I am going to try and see it.


----------



## Kitanya (Jul 5, 2006)

I have already bought my tickets for the midnight showing and I can't wait. I just wonder if it will own up to the first one. Though I can't see how Sparrow would get tiring, even if the movie itself sucked.


----------



## Roy (Jul 5, 2006)

Thats movie is going to be awsome  I have to see it


----------



## LieToMe (Jul 6, 2006)

Don't know if anyone said this yet but their is going to be a third movie too and then that will finish the series.


----------



## Predator (Jul 6, 2006)

Im seeing the movie tonight at the sneak peek ^^ midnight is soooo awsome XD


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 6, 2006)

cnn gave it a horrible rating


----------



## Rori (Jul 6, 2006)

Just came back from seeing it. 

Jack never ceases to impress me that's all I can say.


----------



## Not a Ninja (Jul 6, 2006)

That movie was amazing in so many ways that words cannot do it justice. Posting spoilers would be an affront to the gods. All of them.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jul 7, 2006)

I concur, that movie was totally fucking worth my 7.50 and bruised ass.


----------



## Ticking_Clock (Jul 7, 2006)

*Pirates II was awesome!!!*

The run time of the movie is about 158 minutes and stars a plethora of great characters including among other things, Bootstrap Bill Turner  The movie is action packed enough to hopefully make a great summer splash and "good" enough to keep even the more hardcore fans of the previous movie happy, myself included.

The surprise ending really caught me off guard, I do however have one complaint. Though ample story and character development in both parts of villians and heros I would have liked to seen more development of Kiera Knightley's character and some parts of the movie, pardon the pun, left an unpleasant taste in my mouth. I won't say more but to those that have seen it you'll know what I mean I don't want to spoil anything for those that haven't yet. *In conclusion, Great movie with a great cast and plot, however the ending leaves much to the viewer as with the Matrix: Reloaded, but you know without the suck.*


----------



## LieToMe (Jul 7, 2006)

Was there as much humor as in the first?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 7, 2006)

damm it. i cant wait to watch it.


----------



## Gene (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow. Didn't expect the movie to be that long. I'll probably see it in a week or two since I liked the first one.


----------



## JJ (Jul 7, 2006)

Going to see it tonight. I'm so looking forward to it.


----------



## C?k (Jul 7, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> July 7th buddy.


 
Thats today


----------



## Shelby (Jul 7, 2006)

I can't wait to see  that movie this weekend.


----------



## Fysh (Jul 7, 2006)

Hmm...I liked the first one better.  Actually, I think I was just irked by the overuse of rum jokes.  Other than that, it was teh shiznit.


----------



## JJ (Jul 7, 2006)

That was fun! Was a little bit long, but enjoyable.



*Spoiler*: __ 



We have to wait another year to find out how Jack is revived from being swallowed by the Kraken? (if I spelled it right) Argh!


----------



## Potentialflip (Jul 7, 2006)

JediJaina said:
			
		

> That was fun! Was a little bit long, but enjoyable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _yeah_ 



 you spelled it right 




Anyways it was enjoyable despite it being a long movie. Once again I have this thing about not giving movies a good rating if it runs for a long time. But I have to say it was entertaining. It did end with a bang. You pretty much can't wait for '07 any more (Spider-Man 3, PotC3, Transformers, Harry Potter). It had its boring moments though. Then again what 2 hour + movie does not? 

Anyways after analyzing what I experienced.
Final Verdict: 7/10


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jul 7, 2006)

did anyone check out the 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 the ending after the credits they show the cannibal tribe and their new leader is the doggy , but no teaser trailer for the 3rd movie 





otherwise it was a fun movie, had humor and good action and very nice special fx.


----------



## Jaxel (Jul 8, 2006)

I thought this movie SUCKED... I liked the first movie because it was interesting and unpredictable. This movie was extremely predictable, even the end was predictable. I mean EVERYTHING was predictable.

As well, the first movie had its silly moments, but they were limited. But in this movie, its like the entire thing was trying to be silly. It got too silly and lost its flair that the first movie had.


----------



## Tsuuga (Jul 8, 2006)

This seems like a case of love it or hate it. Hopefulyl it'll be the former for me. *thumbs up*


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2006)

Simply amazing.

FAR SUPERIOR TO THE FIRST.

Better action scenes, unique plot, cool characters.

And you guys will love the cameo in the end. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Geoffry Rush(not spelled right), who played the main villain in the first)




9/10. I give the first a 7/10.


----------



## Shadowknux (Jul 8, 2006)

I was in a group of eight girls, meaning that we we're the group that was laughing and giggling and whispering about everything in the movie. Meh.

Even though I was the one that suggested to go see the movie, I expected to hate it. I loved the first one, but when I saw the CGI Watercreatures!Pirates in previews, I was like, "I'll see this on opening day, and it'll suck." And for the first half an hour, I thought I was correct.

And then BAM. It picked up, and it pretty much blew me away. Good action, good ending, LOVED Norrington.

And man, did that thing have plot. It had so many different storylines it was crazy. It was like, "Jail? Compass? Cannibals? Key? 100 Souls? Daddy Issues? Three-way Sword Fight? Chest? Giant Sea monster? Adultery? Death? Revivial?"

They could have cut down on those storylines a bit. A lot of them were either dropped, or unfinished.

And that little kiss was fanservice with a capital F. And I think I laughed at only one rum line (The 'hide the rum!' line when Elizabeth came on board). Considering that the group we were in laughed through half the film, the jokes were obviously way overused and uneeded.

Other than those thinga, it was a great movie. The cliffhanger was pretty clever, and it definietly got a reaction out of the audience. It definietly made me want to see the third one.

But the first one is better. You saw that one coming.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jul 8, 2006)

i liked the movie, it was almost as good as teh first one, but really i dont really remember much of the first one, i just remember i really really like it!! but yea that stupid girl pissed me off when she did what she did, and then like 5 minutes later was like yea lets try and reverse what i did (sry for sounding weird, im just too lazy to put up a spoiler) ... other then that the movie was FUNNY AS HELL, well only the Jonny Depp parts were, the rest was kinda dumb.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 8, 2006)

> I mean EVERYTHING was predictable.


 I would like to saymaybe you're advanced (but even if you were you would only get the benifit of lessened enjoyment from most things in life. Unless you could be absorbed in higher level mental activities. Or rather creating your own works that would be quite nice.......or not. but I digress.... It seems that you just could not find the right criticism i.e. the pace was too slow, not enough different scenes, the ciffhanger ending....

Personally I loved it- the ending too! I wonder if they will get a speical ship to seek out jack......  

Only thing is Jonny's acting may not have been as sharp as in the first, but its great nonetheless.......


----------



## Shunsui (Jul 8, 2006)

I thought the movie was awesome as hell. First summer movie in a long time that's REALLY grabbed my attention, and then not been a disappointment *cough starwars cough*.

Jack's final scene was possibly the coolest movie scene I've seen since I first saw the original Star Wars movies. That's just my opinion, though.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 8, 2006)

Yea, I liked how he used his 'jack power' to get out of that bind...cutting off a hand would likely have failed. 

And from that point on was particularly powerful leading up the the big ending. Yeah!


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Jul 8, 2006)

I wanted to see the movie when it came out today, but it was all sold out! I'm going to try to see it tomorrow though!


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 8, 2006)

I've heard many good things about this (and I've seen the first movie). I'm going to catch this as soon as I can.


----------



## Woofie (Jul 8, 2006)

I thought it was great. 

I don't really know what else anyone could want from this film; if you liked/loved the first one, then you should feel the same about this.  Yes, it's fairly mindless, but it doesn't try to be anything else - it's just two and a half hours of great fun. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a bit of a pity about the inconclusive finish, but I guess it makes me anticipate the next film even more. And, like, omfg: Barbosa is back! He was such a badass.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 8, 2006)

I agree but it was a strong ending within itself........


----------



## ROFLrae (Jul 8, 2006)

omg. whoa. i saw it last night -- the theatre was sold out a half hour before it even started! it was crazy. and that threater is just our local one. it's not like fancy or anything. i've NEVER seen it get sold out before!

but omg. i dunno if anyone said this...(cause i'm too lazy to read all the posts) but apparently, according to one of my friends, johnny depp got to make up all his lines. like none of them were really scripted or anything. and after watching the movie, it kind of made sense. like you could sort of tell


----------



## Kaki (Jul 8, 2006)

> johnny depp got to make up all his lines.


 Cool I was wondering that....

but the thing is he did't seem as flamboyant as in the first due to the more serious nature of the action and such I belive....


----------



## Key (Jul 8, 2006)

Was it good? Or better than the black pearl? I'm planing to see this with a date.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 8, 2006)

Well just got back from seeing it. Overall I found it great.


*Spoiler*: __ 



My only point of complaint was that the movie only served to introduce new plots...But I guess that's the point of a 2nd movie in a trilogy. I also couldn't understand wtf that witch doctor lady was saying half the time.

I did like the cliffhanger ending though.


----------



## nightmistress (Jul 8, 2006)

DMC broke the record for opening day/single day earnings at $55.5 million! I guess Spider Man can say bu-bye to it's previous 3 day record of $114 million.  Considering how completely awesome I think Spider Man 3 is going to be though, I would not be suprised to see it reclaim its record.  Venom had to be arguably the most favourite arc amongst the fans.  Next May will be very interesting since Pirates AND Spider Man will be released then.  And I plan to see them both. 

As for me, I saw it last night. My roomate pre-ordered tickets 3 days in advance.  We got to the theatre by 6pm (our showing was 9:30 but it was a mall so we could keep ourselves busy) and it was sold out for the rest of the night. We got out around midnight and there were droves of people there for the 12:40am showing! There were people dressed up in pirate gear, including the staff! This one staff member in a Pirate outfit put on a little demonstration and swallowed a sword! They really made this movie seem like such an event. 

I was quite pleased with the film.
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I personally wouldn't mind seeing Jack/Elizabeth action.  That kiss was sizzlin'.  She's seemed to have grown a bit and it's slightly more difficult for me to imagine her settled down and married. But we'll see! Her and will have loved each other for so long now.  As to Jack. He is obviously not dead because we know there's going to be a 3rd one. 


I do think they added many subplots that could overwhelm a person, especially when you aren't wrapping things up in the film. Otherwise the CGI was great, the characters were great and that music was on point.  I went out this morning and bought the soundtrack! "The Kraken" kicks so much ass that I listen to it on loop. Overall, I greatly enjoyed it. I'll likely see it again on Sunday and am eagerly awaiting number 3.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 8, 2006)

> I went out this morning and bought the soundtrack!


 YES I was just thinking the music is so hot, I loved how it started up with the credits made the ending that much more powerful....


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 8, 2006)

Here's something interesting I found at old Wiki (I have the games, so they're tellin the truth bout these events happening in em)


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The computer game series Monkey Island was partially inspired by the original Pirates of the Caribbean attraction at Disneyland. As a possible nod back to the game, some elements from Monkey Island may be referenced in the movie adaptions of the ride. In Dead Man's Chest, Davy Jones' wriggling beard and story of a broken heart leading to piracy is a possible homage to the Ghost Pirate LeChuck, who also has animated bristles and a similar background. Naomie Harris's character the fortune teller, Tia Dalma could also be a reference to another Monkey Island character, the simply named Voodoo Lady. Jack Sparrow's encounter with the cannibals is similar to Guybrush Threepwood's encounter with cannibals in the original game, and Commodore Norrington's attire and newly-grown beard match exactly Threepwood's appearance in the second game. Furthermore, Jack escapes at the beginning of the film by using a coffin as a boat, something Guybrush Threepwood did in the second game.



Here's ones that I noticed that the person who did the Wiki page didn't:

1.  The scene with the 2 sailors who find Jack's hat and are killed momentarily, was oddly familiar to this scene.

2.  In the MI games, the governor Elaine Marley acts very much like how Elizabeth does in this movie (especially near the end).

3.  Barbossa's skeletal crew in the 1st movie is very much like LeChuck's undead (also skeletal) crew.  Both crew are immortal, and also happen to be quite stupid.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How the hell did Barbossa survive? And what did he say at the end? I wasn't really paying attention.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 8, 2006)

ExoSkel said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell did Barbossa survive? And what did he say at the end? I wasn't really paying attention.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Tia Dalma is a voodoo priestess.  In voodoo beliefs, it is said that some people are capable of bringing the dead back to life (although they're SUPPOSED to be zombies when that happens)


----------



## Kaki (Jul 8, 2006)

"so what's become of my black peral....'


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 8, 2006)

Kagahara said:
			
		

> "so what's become of my black peral....'



*Spoiler*: __ 



Thx for the answer. I'm pretty sure they are going to get it back. Now I don't know how they will since Kraken pretty much fucked up the ship, but since Barbossa is back and all, he may have an idea how to retrieve a sunken ship.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 8, 2006)

Im going to see it, soon hopefully.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 8, 2006)

I loved how they kept shooting the monkey.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And I'm glad Barbosa finally got eat that apple


----------



## Kaki (Jul 8, 2006)

> since Barbossa is back and all, he may have an idea how to retrieve a sunken ship.


 oh yea, and do you have an idea of what ship they will take to seek him out?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 8, 2006)

Movie was cool to be honest, though at the end like i didn't expect it to end there, the credits  came and i was like wtf that is it. I felt a little bit cheated in the sense that not everything was acomplished, no nothing, it has set the place for the 3rd movie still.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope pepole understand it as more than a promo hook, personaly I found it powerful.... though undexpected and thus great.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 8, 2006)

Kagahara said:
			
		

> oh yea, and do you have an idea of what ship they will take to seek him out?


seek whom? Jack Sparrow?


----------



## Kaki (Jul 8, 2006)

That's right.......


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 8, 2006)

Any random ship as long as it can hold the suriving crew including Barbossa?

How should I know.


----------



## Hokage Mac Dre (Jul 9, 2006)

Didn't read any last posts, but the movie was great from start and especially the finish.  Great: action/direction/comedy/character development.  I cant wait for...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Part 3!!! Great cliff hanger ending and great transition to the next PoC.  The negative i see about pt.3, is that they're going to be rescuing Jack... which means less jack and more of the strategy and hijinks of their adventure rescuing him.  

The next one may be about: them retrieving Davey Jones's heart and using it to get back jack.  But before that, the bad guy with it/knightley's ex-fiance will use it to hunt and kill a lot of pirates.  A lot of turmoil their, but i hope that they are able to conclude the series great.  

and i just wanted to say that jack is THE BEST "anti-hero" (i think people call it)  Hero's that have inner-conflicts with choosing to do the right thing all the time.  But, Johnny Depp is great and jack Sparrow is the best.


----------



## greatachilles (Jul 9, 2006)

I loved the first part, and I even MORE LOVED the second part! It was a great movie. Really Nice! I reccomend everyone to see it.

And Johnny Depp is the BEST actor to play Jack Sparrow. I dont think anyone else could even be close to him! Depp's one of my fav. actors! One of the BEST!

Can't wait for the third part!


----------



## Amuro (Jul 9, 2006)

movie rocked imo 

loved the ending totally didn't expect it to end there, it was a wtf moment indeed

can't wait for 3, keith richards and chow yun fat ftw! xD


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Jul 9, 2006)

my friend and I are going to see this tomorrow (monday)
I cant wait!


----------



## IIIPBZ (Jul 9, 2006)

waaah!~ I it 2 days ago, it was sooooo good!  i sat right in the front row, so my neck hurt a little, but it was worth it.  the ending was a big cliffie, though...  

but, i do believe that they've already filmed to third.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 9, 2006)

My goodness, $132,000,000 in it's first weekend.
It knocked Spiderman 1 from it's top spot of Weekend openers.


----------



## RurouniLeeO (Jul 9, 2006)

crazy movie. can't wait for the 3rd one.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 9, 2006)

Its doing very well and righfuly so.....


----------



## Red Viking (Jul 9, 2006)

This movie is made of win and awesome.

Suprisingly, though, the critics hate it:


----------



## DD-K (Jul 9, 2006)

it was quet a good movie.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jul 9, 2006)

somebody posted this, but god damn.....i thought Spider-Man 2 still holds the record, what was S-2's weekend boxoffice?


----------



## ShangDOh (Jul 9, 2006)

I just saw it today. I'm still trying to figure out the cliffhanger ending, but other than that, it was an awesome movie. I look forward to the next one.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jul 9, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> somebody posted this, but god damn.....i thought Spider-Man 2 still holds the record, what was S-2's weekend boxoffice?



Spiderman 2 had a parce 114 million compaired to PoTC:2's ass kicking of a 132 million dollar opener


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 9, 2006)

I wasn't paying attention at one point, so can someone who saw the movie 
*Spoiler*: __ 



explain Davy Jones' orgin to me?


----------



## Anemone (Jul 9, 2006)

I saw this 
It was awesome :amazed


----------



## Nekomimi (Jul 9, 2006)

I thought it was a whole lot of fun...I honestly wasnt bored anytime while watching it. I saw that alot of critics ripped on it, but thats fine...There probably just too scared to admit they enjoyed it xD.

Absolutely cant wait for Pt. 3.


----------



## Hansel (Jul 9, 2006)

The critics are all retarded for shitting on this movie.  It was without a doubt the best of the year so far in my opinion.  I loved it.


----------



## sperish (Jul 10, 2006)

Saw it today. Amazing movie, and also the only blockbuster I've seen all summer. Really messed with my emotions though...:amazed 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And Captain Barbossa's back, *YES!*


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 10, 2006)

johnny depp is the man! i saw the movie just now, it was awesome. the best movie of the summer as i expected. it was funny and entertaining to say the least, i hear people complain about the ending, well what did you expect from a film that shot the 2nd and 3rd movie at the same time. I personally didn't like the ending either, but the movie was so good, it didn't have any effect on me at all. of course, pirates is one of my favorite movies of all time, so my judgement is definately influenced by my love of the first film. anyways, 9/10 for it's barral of laughs and great entertainment value.


here are a few things me and my friends talked about, that might clarify things. the black woman is davy jones' love, she had the same locket that jones had. second, barbossa is back, but we don't know how, however, we can suspect that the black woman had something to do with it, now, remember when the monkey was set free in her house and she ran to that body lying there, that was barbossa. lastly, the dead monkey, shouldn't it be undead? possibly, as we all know it likes to steal things, perhaps it took one of the aztec coins, but that's speculation on my part.


----------



## Jaxel (Jul 10, 2006)

May contain spoilers...

I still think they movie was hokey... and appearantly the critics at Rotten Tomatoes agree with me... The original movie wasn't as silly as this second movie; sure it had its silly parts, but they were put in good spots and spread around. Now it seems as if the actors (some who got to do their own lines) tried to just be silly during the entire shoot. The movie moved way too slow and took an hour to develop any sort of plot.

And am I the only one who thought that the digital effects at the end with the Kraken climbing up the side of the ship was HORRIBLE? I mean, you could see the luminosity differences from the foreground (jack sparrow) and the background (kraken). It seemed like an old early 90s film when bluescreening started becoming active and you could tell where the bluescreens were because of the lighting differences.

There were no real plot twists and everything was predictable... When I said everything was predictable, I meant it. I even knew that Barbosa was going to show up some time during the movie. Okay okay... there was ONE thing in the movie that threw me a curve ball... and that was the character of Norrington. I knew he would show up, but I didn't expect him to be so destitute.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 10, 2006)

too silly? no such thing, I fell in love with the first because of how rediculously funny and outrageous it was. it's about bloody pirates, curses, mythical beasts, I'll admit the start was a little slow, but it was too funny. the whole island scene where norrington, sparrow and turner fight, great stuff there. the acting of depp, superb once again, which in itself makes the movie good.


----------



## Jaxel (Jul 10, 2006)

I guess I just keep forgetting... this is a DISNEY movie...


----------



## C?k (Jul 10, 2006)

Saw it yesterday, really funny!!  But the whole love thing is annoying lol


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Jul 10, 2006)

-.-
i still have 7 hours to go until i see the movie


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 10, 2006)

hmmmm, the movie was good, a little bit contrived.  It's the first of 2 movies, not the second of 3 movies.  To me the connection to part 1 is too flimsy.

The part with the cannibal island seems too unnecessary.  I don't think it changed anything in the story.  

The rest of the movie is good though, not saying it's a great movie.  I guess it's 2.5 hrs?  Ehh, it's worth the 7.5 bucks, also Johnny Depp is a sure win.


----------



## Seany (Jul 10, 2006)

This movie was fucking *amazing*!!!!! 
10/10! definatley.  omg jack was so funny , and the fights were just great


----------



## vervex (Jul 10, 2006)

I mostly liked it, but the end kinda left me puzzled. I know there will be a 3rd movie, and I can't wait to see how the story will continue, but I just feel like this chapter is incomplete. 

But yeah... it was good. Let's say a great *8/10.*


----------



## DeepThought (Jul 10, 2006)

Empire Strikes Back
of Disney Film.
(That's all there is to it)


----------



## Kaki (Jul 10, 2006)

> The original movie wasn't as silly as this second movie; sure it had its silly parts, but they were put in good spots and spread around.


 I rather thought that it was more serious than the first by far. At least as far as overall tone, and that is the reason that jonny's acting was different and not as lightheared and thus a bit less enjoyable. It may have also had more jokes and silly parts thrown in but overall it was more serious.  



> And am I the only one who thought that the digital effects at the end with the Kraken climbing up the side of the ship was HORRIBLE?


 Not _that _bad, but yea not on par with the rest. 


> There were no real plot twists and everything was predictable... When I said everything was predictable, I meant it.


 Well then. I can only reffer to my first reply to this.....


----------



## Miss CCV (Jul 10, 2006)

I truly enjoyed watching this movie! Johnny and Orlando look HOTT... 

Too bad I missed the ElizabethxJack Sparrow part because I had to use the restroom. WORSE TIMING...EVER.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 10, 2006)

Thats why when I go to the movies I just pee in the seat.....


----------



## nightmistress (Jul 10, 2006)

Miss CCV said:
			
		

> I truly enjoyed watching this movie! Johnny and Orlando look HOTT...
> 
> Too bad I missed the ElizabethxJack Sparrow part because I had to use the restroom. WORSE TIMING...EVER.


OMG yes! Worst timing EVER!! :amazed 'Twas quite steamy indeed. I think someone posted it on youtube, but the quality is so pathetic that you can barely see what's going on.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 10, 2006)

2 HOURS AND HALF?? REALLY?? DAMN!!!

Anyway here it only premiers on the 20th of July ....


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Jul 10, 2006)

DeepThought said:
			
		

> Empire Strikes Back
> of Disney Film.
> (That's all there is to it)



Indeed.   Jack Sparrow = Han Solo.


----------



## nightmistress (Jul 10, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> 2 HOURS AND HALF?? REALLY?? DAMN!!!
> 
> Anyway here it only premiers on the 20th of July ....


That's about the length of the first one.


----------



## conceptz (Jul 10, 2006)

Saw it. Liked it. Recommend it.

Chow Yun Fat in the next one!


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Jul 10, 2006)

conceptz said:
			
		

> Saw it. Liked it. Recommend it.
> 
> Chow Yun Fat in the next one!



Kung Fu is what these movies were missing.  I look forward to it.


----------



## cbent22 (Jul 10, 2006)

all i have to say that its absolutely amazing, and i cant w8 for the 3rd one to come out


----------



## superattackpea (Jul 10, 2006)

i realy didnt like it that much, the movie completely altered the charecters personalities from the original, many plot devises were left unexplained, and some of the choices and actions the charecters made didn't fit their personanalities from this movie or the first one. though i must say i loved the very end, and the monkey any scene with him in it rocked


----------



## RurouniLeeO (Jul 10, 2006)

superattackpea said:
			
		

> i realy didnt like it that much, the movie completely altered the charecters personalities from the original, many plot devises were left unexplained, and some of the choices and actions the charecters made didn't fit their personanalities from this movie or the first one. though i must say i loved the very end, and the monkey any scene with him in it rocked


I'm gonna agree with that. This movie indeed left me a bit puzzled and disappointed (BUT IT STILL ROCKS TEEHEE). perhaps I need to watch it again.

I doubt Chow-Yun Fat's gonna bring kung-fu to this movie....if anything he mite bring some John Woo styled dual musket gun action.


----------



## Rukie (Jul 10, 2006)

Great movie. Never expected a third, nor did I expect the ending to be the way it was. The fight in the mill wheel was probably the funniest I've ever seen. And boy, Captain Jack sure is handy with Shishcabobed fruits.

My only complaint (and my parents told me that they felt the same way) is that during some parts, it was hard to understand exactly what it was that the people were saying.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 11, 2006)

the characters were spot on, what are you talking about?


----------



## Nexas (Jul 11, 2006)

Just saw it, and all I have to say is wow. I came in thinking I was going to hate it, cause Disney sucks with sequels, but it was amazing. It seemed to be a bit more serious than the first, but still pretty funny. Sucks how we have to wait a year for the third movie.


----------



## Jaxel (Jul 11, 2006)

For all my complaints about the movie... its okay, since Kiera Knightly is the hottest woman on the planet...


----------



## notcomawhite (Jul 11, 2006)

i thought it was alright, it kept changing plot, first it was to get to the key then the chest then jack's life was owed to the guy and will had his own little plot with his father and yeh.

it came together.. it just didnt have the same plot the whole movie so it was losely threaded.

but yeh i liked it a bit v_v.  I'm glad it still had elements of humor in it


----------



## Nimoshi (Jul 11, 2006)

I went to see it, and there was a HUGE line, I walked to the front and RIGHT there was a sold out sign. Yet people still stood in line -_-;

We say Nacho Libre instead, it was... alright.

After we got out we heard the people who work there talking about how people still stood in line even after it was sold out.

I even tried shouting that it was sold out before wen went into the movie, but no one cared to listen. They could wait for an hour and find out themselves.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the shti is up with the girl getting Jack killed then like 5 minutes later she says "he was a good man" and decides to try to save him... what the shit?!???!?! was tath all about?


----------



## sperish (Jul 11, 2006)

FinalDragon13 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> the shti is up with the girl getting Jack killed then like 5 minutes later she says "he was a good man" and decides to try to save him... what the shit?!???!?! was tath all about?


I hated that too...but I guess it's about Elizabeth earning her Pirate diploma.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jul 11, 2006)

sperish said:
			
		

> I hated that too...but I guess it's about Elizabeth earning her Pirate diploma.




waht?... oh well i just want the third one to come out so i no wats happens noww....


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 12, 2006)

i'm hoping we get a few scenes with sparrow and barbossa again, when those two are together hilarity ensues. also, keith richards has confirmed he is going to be making a cameo as jack's father in part 3. should be good.


----------



## sperish (Jul 12, 2006)

FinalDragon13 said:
			
		

> waht?... oh well i just want the third one to come out so i no wats happens noww....


LOL, sorry.


*Spoiler*: __ 



What I meant was that in that scene, Elizabeth finally got her recognition as a pirate by Jack, after she betrayed him. Jack called her a pirate, didn't he? I didn't like what she did, but I guess it was necessary to give her reason to become one, and in that development she 'graduated' - just like Will did in _Curse of the Black Pearl_ when he found out about his father's true identity...

Elizabeth's finally one of guys now.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 12, 2006)

ehh, u see, I don't think captain barbossa is that interesting. As a matter of fact when I saw him, I was like "why him?"


----------



## Potentialflip (Jul 12, 2006)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> ehh, u see, I don't think captain barbossa is that interesting. As a matter of fact when I saw him, I was like "why him?"



Who else would it be at this point in the story? As a bad guy yeah he was not that appealling to me. Only parts I loved was when he and Captain Jack Sparrow interacted. Who knows maybe as a good guy he may be appealling to me. I usually have that tendency to find characters who were not appealling as bad guys appeal as good guys.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 12, 2006)

I really liked the second one, it's one of the better middle parts of a trilogy. I expect the third to be amazing though, what with davy jones, the east india trading co, and a new villain sao feng being introduced it should be packed full of goodness, i also expect barbossa to end up a villain, although I wouldn't mind seeing him turn "good". I'm also excited to see keith richards and johnny depp interact when richards makes his cameo as jack's father.


----------



## Tsuuga (Jul 13, 2006)

I liked it. The plot went everywhere, but it kept my attention and never seemed boring. The fight choreography was damn good. 

I got a huge One Piece vibe from it, though. Especially Davy Jones' crew. 

Johnny Depp's characterizations are brilliant as usual!


----------



## isanon (Jul 13, 2006)

haha i loved when barbosa said "what have you done to my ship" awsome

but jack sparrow barbeque was a bit stupid


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 13, 2006)

I just saw the movie today and I'm already looking forward to the third installment.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 13, 2006)

Saw it last night on the movies.. I was positively suprised. I never liked the first movie but some friends dragged me to watch the sequel and it was actually really good. I liked the little parodic acting of Depp. He looked as if he was in a silent movie from the 30's. However I'm not that pleased with the ending so blatantly leading up to another sequel. Sparrow should stay eaten, lets leave it at that, damnit..

Best line: "It's the Bible, you get credit for trying"


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jul 13, 2006)

Wah.

In this case I hope that the characters are more USED to each other and thus making the character developement even better. <3

Jack Sparrow will OWN teh cannibals. Going to watch it tomorrow!


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jul 13, 2006)

Wah.

In this case I hope that the characters are more USED to each other and thus making the character developement even better. <3

Jack Sparrow will OWN teh cannibals. Going to watch it tomorrow!


----------



## Zouri84 (Jul 14, 2006)

I saw it yesterday. It was pretty good. I really liked Davy Jones with his cthulu style octopus head. I'm a little disappointed that we didn't really get a good look at the kraken's body. Orlando Bloom's performance was a little lacking as well.

It's been too long since I last saw the first one so I really can't say which is better. I'd give it 7/10


----------



## Kaki (Jul 14, 2006)

> I'm a little disappointed that we didn't really get a good look at the kraken's body.


 We shall.....



> Orlando Bloom's performance was a little lacking as well.


 I thought it was Jack's that was a bit off.


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 14, 2006)

recently saw the movie, can't wait for the third, absolutely loved the fight scene with the wheel as well as johnny depp that pole and fruit, cracked me up! XD davy jones was really cool and I liked how they brought back all the characters ^_^


----------



## The Captain (Jul 14, 2006)

Just saw it today.

Freaking awesome.


----------



## Zouri84 (Jul 14, 2006)

Kano said:
			
		

> I thought it was Jack's that was a bit off.



Yeah, Jack didn't seem like his charismatic self now that you mention it.

So they're gonna show more of the kraken in the next film? That would be some kind of wonderful. All we got to see was that one shot of its body and its freakishly huge mouth.


----------



## Suzume (Jul 14, 2006)

I loved the movie, but it sort of felt like they were squishing as much violence into the movie as possible.  One big finale scene with the kraken would have been good in my opinion, but how many were there?  Two or three?  Anyway, maybe it's just me.  It just bothers me when people get eaten


----------



## superattackpea (Jul 15, 2006)

went and resaw it with some friends... a couple of times, and it just seems like it was to forced, like all they wanted to do was make a sequil for money.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 15, 2006)

superattackpea said:
			
		

> went and resaw it with some friends... a couple of times, and it just seems like it was to forced, like all they wanted to do was make a sequil for money.


It _is_ a bit forced, but they still managed to pull it off.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 15, 2006)

superattackpea said:
			
		

> went and resaw it with some friends... a couple of times, and it just seems like it was to forced, like all they wanted to do was make a sequil for money.



Why does anyone do anything? For money.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 15, 2006)

Saw it 2 days ago, VERY good.... But I think it might've been better as a single film, the clif hanger really didn't entice me to want to see the next one (Which I am going to anyway coz its going to be a brilliant film). But I just can't think what scenes needed to be taken away, there just seemed alot of sub-plots.

I mean, you could take away the entire tribe scene, which would shorten down the film alot and would fit a better ending... but then 80% of the fun would be gone!! 

Ah wells, it was still good, just the ending left me feeling unsatisfied.


----------



## demonhunter007 (Jul 15, 2006)

not quite as good as the first one, but still an awesome movie.  I think the kraken should have only appeared in one scene, not three.  Is it just me or does kiera knightly look much better in mens pirate clothes than in frilly dresses?


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 16, 2006)

i'm thinking about seeing it again, soon, it's really good. it's also doing really well at the box office, it's smashing records all over the place.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 16, 2006)

demonhunter007 said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does kiera knightly look much better in mens pirate clothes than in frilly dresses?


Nah. She looks smexy regardless.


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 16, 2006)

I thought the whole jack/elizabeth bit was kind of random ....but jacks performance was a little lacking...


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 16, 2006)

I just saw it today, and while it was definitely made of awesome, now I know what my friends meant by it being a transition movie.  It would have been nice for it to have its own nice, neat, little plot, but this works too.  I guess.

I didn't think Orlando Bloom's performance as Will was lacking (that was pretty much the same, in my opinion.  He's pretty, but he always plays the same character...) but I think Jack was a little off.  Though that may have been the point, since he was in mortal peril the entire movie.

The thing with the Kraken was okay...I didn't mind seeing it appear multiple times, but I think it was a little much that we saw its mouth/whole body twice.  The tentacles were more than enough.

Did anyone stick around after the credits for the clip at the end (similar to Jack the monkey's cameo at the end of Curse of the Black Pearl)?

In conclusion:

-- Johnny Depp is made of God and win, therefore making this movie made of God and win (aka "awesome")
-- It was a really, really, really slow beginning.  I was just starting to be afraid that it was going to feel like I was sitting there for three hours when the plot picked up.
-- Yay for undead monkeys!!  I wish I had one to shoot at.


----------



## demonhunter007 (Jul 16, 2006)

it would be really fun to shoot an undead monkey.  now that you mentioned it i really want one bad.  in my opinion, orlando bloom is really not that great of an actor, and i can sort of understand why jack was off, being that he had much more to lose in the second movie than he did the first, so he wasn't as much his usual cocky self.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 16, 2006)

dammit i just found out there was a scene at the end of the credits...this infuriates me


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 17, 2006)

at the end credits, the dog is made the new god and what not.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah, but it pisses me off that i didn't know about this.  WHat am i paying theatre tickets for, to miss stuff?


----------



## Kaki (Jul 17, 2006)

lol, you just gotta stay I like did. Assume..... I mean right after X men you may expect something...



> but jacks performance was a little lacking...


 kinda but that was the tone of this one.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 17, 2006)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> yeah, but it pisses me off that i didn't know about this.  WHat am i paying theatre tickets for, to miss stuff?



And that, my friend, is why you do the film makers and actors the courtesy of sitting through the credits.  You could be rewarded in the end. 



			
				demonhunter007 said:
			
		

> it would be really fun to shoot an undead monkey. now that you mentioned it i really want one bad.



All the joy of senseless violence and none of the guilt! XD



			
				demonhunter007 said:
			
		

> in my opinion, orlando bloom is really not that great of an actor, and i can sort of understand why jack was off, being that he had much more to lose in the second movie than he did the first, so he wasn't as much his usual cocky self.



Yeah...Orlando Bloom kind of sucks.  He's pretty, but he's not that talented.  Though Johnny Depp and Kiera Knightley make up for it.  I agree about Jack.  In my opinion, Johnny's performance wasn't off, it was just that his character was unsure and wary for once in his life.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 17, 2006)

Dang! I didn't know there is an extra clip at the end of the credits. Is there anywhere I can catch it, like on YouTube or something?


----------



## Kisame. (Jul 18, 2006)

Carribean ending 





Secret carribean ending





feel free to rep me...oh wait..


----------



## Zouri (Jul 18, 2006)

I actually saw this opening day (right at the crack of day actually, I saw the midnight showing), and it was great. It was the best movie I've seen all summer and I've seen about 3 or 4 movies this summer. Anyway, I think that the actors did well enough on their parts, though some could use some work. I won't name names, but it rymes with 'room'.  

I was also confused with Barbosa, but when I found out about the third movie I just didn't worry about it.

The ending seriously pissed me off though. You just don't end a movie like that. ARGH!

But now I can't wait. So, I guess it did it's job.


----------



## shizuru (Jul 18, 2006)

i saw it last night with my friends from college.... i couldnt believe the ending of the film...

*Spoiler*: _omg_ 



 captine barbosa is back i thaught he was killed in the first movie


 its a great ending tho cant wait to see the 3rd oine next year


----------



## shizuru (Jul 18, 2006)

Zouri said:
			
		

> The ending seriously pissed me off though. You just don't end a movie like that. ARGH!


 yes they can end a movie like that... it means theres goning to be a 3rd movie.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 18, 2006)

Zouri said:
			
		

> I actually saw this opening day (right at the crack of day actually, I saw the midnight showing), and it was great. It was the best movie I've seen all summer and I've seen about 3 or 4 movies this summer. Anyway, I think that the actors did well enough on their parts, though some could use some work. I won't name names, but it rymes with 'room'.
> 
> I was also confused with Barbosa, but when I found out about the third movie I just didn't worry about it.
> 
> ...



You didn't know there was going to be a third one?  Oh man.  Now I feel smart. 

I remember learning that after the first one was a smash there were plans to make it a trilogy, filming back to back.

Anyway, I'm excited.  I was sad that Barbosa died, because he was such a good character.  This is a much better plot development.  Now I just need to see how the story will end.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 18, 2006)

X2q said:
			
		

> Carribean ending
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 18, 2006)

The movie was good, funny, entertaining, etc... but the ending was whack.

That guy was supposed to be dead, they have a lot of explaining to do in part 3. 

The "Secret ending", was a piece of shit. Just like the X3 secret ending. It was a waste of time, and you're better off skipping the 5 minute credits, and go home.


----------



## pyralis (Jul 18, 2006)

I loved the movie. I'd love to go see it again in the theatres soon because I'd love to understand the story a little better. But aside from that, I finally got to listen to the soundtrack for this movie. There's some songs I do like from there, and others that don't catch my interest too much. But i'm curious, have you guys listened to the soundtrack? if so, what do you guys think of it?

Pirates of the Caribbean:  Dead Man's Chest by Hans Zimmer :


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 18, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> The movie was good, funny, entertaining, etc... but the ending was whack.
> 
> That guy was supposed to be dead, they have a lot of explaining to do in part 3.
> 
> The "Secret ending", was a piece of shit. Just like the X3 secret ending. It was a waste of time, and you're better off skipping the 5 minute credits, and go home.



It's f'ing Geoffrey Rush. Thats all the explaining nessisary.


----------



## lumos08 (Jul 18, 2006)

I saw it Saturday, it was very good and vey confusing.


----------



## batanga (Jul 19, 2006)

lumos08 said:
			
		

> I saw it Saturday, it was very good and vey confusing.


Confusing...?

How was it confusing...



//EDIT - and yea, the score in this movie was awesome, I totally loved "The Kraken", "Wheel of Fortune" and "Davy Jones".


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh, I love the music in these movies.  I loved the locket music particularly.  I don't know what it's officially called, but I thought it was awesome.


----------



## Tuan (Jul 19, 2006)

wow...i saw it lastnight and it was awsome!!!!!!! i think i like this one better than the 1st one.


----------



## batanga (Jul 19, 2006)

Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> Oh, I love the music in these movies.  I loved the locket music particularly.  I don't know what it's officially called, but I thought it was awesome.


It's part of the track called "Davy Jones", parts of it are in "Wheel of Fortune" and "Tia Dalma", too.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 19, 2006)

pirates was a great movie, which is why i downloaded the second part, ha ha, now i can watch it over and over. i'm still in awe of how well it's doing at the box - office, it's raking in the loot, what with no real competition in any movie for now. it's breaking records left and right, which is great to see.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 20, 2006)

That was an awesome movie


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 20, 2006)

Was very kick ass, saw it today. I liked almost every action scean and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



POOR jack dies  I was sad  But more like "What the fuck?" Sad.


 So i guess there going to revive him or somthing?


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 20, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Was very kick ass, saw it today. I liked almost every action scean and
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Jack most likely didn't die...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 20, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



BUT WE DON'T KNOW, but if he died that be pretty cool.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 20, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



But if he didn't die, then why do they need to sail to the land of the dead?  I'm thinking he's pretty dead.  But with an excellent chance of making a comeback.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 20, 2006)

^YEAH, can't wait


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 21, 2006)

I love the movie! It was great from the start till the end.:grim

But I have two questions:
1. How did Davy Jones and his crew become immortals? As far as I know, he was a great sailor but still a mortal nonetheless. Then one day he fell in love, cut out his heart and suddenly became an undead?

2. Minor stuff but why can't the monkey die from gunshots? Didn't they broke the curse back in movie 1?


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 21, 2006)

HugeGuy said:
			
		

> I love the movie! It was great from the start till the end.:grim
> 
> But I have two questions:
> 1. How did Davy Jones and his crew become immortals? As far as I know, he was a great sailor but still a mortal nonetheless. Then one day he fell in love, cut out his heart and suddenly became an undead?
> ...



Yet another person who doesn't do the filmmakers and actors the common courtesy of sitting through the credits. 

At the very end of the first one, they show Jack the monkey in the Aztec treasure room and he swipes one of the pieces of gold.

As for Davy Jones being undead...Well...I guess it had something to do with him taking his heart out.  I dunno.  Things don't have to makes sense.  They just have to be cool. 

On a side note: Why did you put that in your sig?  It is one of the most disturbing Pirates related things _ever_.


----------



## Tsuuga (Jul 21, 2006)

Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> On a side note: Why did you put that in your sig?  It is one of the most disturbing Pirates related things _ever_.



QFT. It was kinda funny, but still disturbing.

Anyway, Davy Jones probably used some kind of magical curse. Plus, people are saying Tia, aka Voodoo Lady, was the one who left Jones, so they could both have mystical powers to begin with.


----------



## batanga (Jul 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jack most likely died, now they have to get him back, the same way Barbossa was resurrected. All this'll be explained in the third one.


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Jul 22, 2006)

that movie was by FAR my favorite movie!!!


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 22, 2006)

> Yet another person who doesn't do the filmmakers and actors the common courtesy of sitting through the credits.


Don't blame me. My local theatre doesn't even finish showing the credits. I was waiting for the Xavier scene in X3 but they didn't even get pass the cast!

Anyway, thanks for clearing the monkey puzzle.



> On a side note: Why did you put that in your sig? It is one of the most disturbing Pirates related things ever.


Disturbing but sig worthy.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Jack most likely died, now they have to get him back, the same way Barbossa was resurrected. All this'll be explained in the third one.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Are we even sure Barbossa was dead to begin with? I seem to recall he was shot in the chest in Pirates 1 but was never shown to be dead.


----------



## Kirsten (Jul 22, 2006)

Wow, just saw it today .. I must say, I loved it!! 

The ending left me wanting more, but I guess that's what it was supposed to do. XD

I want to see Jack x Elizabeth, damnit. 

EDIT: I've got a jar of diiiiirrrrt. I've got a jar of diiirrrrt.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 22, 2006)

HugeGuy said:
			
		

> Don't blame me. My local theatre doesn't even finish showing the credits. I was waiting for the Xavier scene in X3 but they didn't even get pass the cast!



Oooh...Then your theatre is breaking the law...



			
				HugeGuy said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Are we even sure Barbossa was dead to begin with? I seem to recall he was shot in the chest in Pirates 1 but was never shown to be dead.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well...He did kind of stop moving and everything too...But whatever.  Maybe you're right.  But why else would Tia have suggested Barbosa to captain the voyage if he hadn't been to the realm of the dead?


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 22, 2006)

Ha-chan said:
			
		

> I want to see Jack x Elizabeth, damnit.


I really hate to see that happen.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 22, 2006)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well...He did kind of stop moving and everything too...But whatever. Maybe you're right. But why else would Tia have suggested Barbosa to captain the voyage if he hadn't been to the realm of the dead?



*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought it was a metaphor to indicate how deadly the waters are At World's End(third movie title btw). Aren't they going to sail to the East and encounter Chow Yun Fatt or something?


----------



## batanga (Jul 23, 2006)

HugeGuy said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> At World's End(third movie title btw). Aren't they going to sail to the East and encounter Chow Yun Fatt or something?



*Spoiler*: __ 



It's not the official title, at least according to Disney.

And yea, they?re sailing to the east, to singapore and.




And yes, Barbossa WAS killed in the first one.


----------



## shannonsu (Jul 23, 2006)

^^ Saw it today!  I loved it!  I would like to see it again soon (I'm sure I will).  Since I always catch more the second time.

I didn't sit through the credits either.  -is shot-
Can someone tell me what happened after?   Sorry!



> I want to see Jack x Elizabeth, damnit.


 
-agrees-
I'd feel bad for Will though.  D':


----------



## vegetax6 (Jul 24, 2006)

this movie fuckin rocked its like the best movie i have ever seen and its way way better than the first one so if you havnt seen it the get your goddamn ass off the computer and go see this movie.


----------



## az0r (Jul 24, 2006)

Awesome Movie!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Cant Wait to See Number  Wat abotu Davie Jones is Will turner gonna stab his  Heart and free his father ?


----------



## batanga (Jul 24, 2006)

Mrs. Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> I didn't sit through the credits either.  -is shot-
> Can someone tell me what happened after?   Sorry!



*Spoiler*: __ 



A short clip, the cannibal tribe made the dog their new chief


----------



## shannonsu (Jul 24, 2006)

Batanga said:
			
		

> *Spoiler:
> *


*


Spoiler:  



 Aw! I thought they ate him! xD I felt bad for the dog! 


*


----------



## Kirsten (Jul 25, 2006)

Mrs. Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> -agrees-
> I'd feel bad for Will though.  D':


Screw Will. D:

There's other fish in the sea, har har har.


----------



## Cero (Jul 28, 2006)

I just saw the movie today, and im still syched about it, best sequal ive ever seen to a movie, damn ending ensure you MUST see #3! THIS MOVIE IS THE BEST PIRATE MOVIE EVER


----------



## Caustic (Jul 29, 2006)

Mrs. Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, technically, unless they make special exceptions for canines, the dog is still going to be eaten. Unless he makes a magical polevaulting escape, of course 




Anyway, this was definitely one of my favorite movies. I saw the very first showing, but at a rather hefty price - I had to go dressed like a pirate. I didn't want to, but the group decided they were dressing in pirate garb, and wouldn't let me go casual. I'm lucky that the movie was so great it took my mind off how odd I felt, thankfully.


----------



## Cero (Jul 29, 2006)

Thats great i think....pirates are reat al around so omg...WHERES THE RUM!?!


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Jul 29, 2006)

well i liked the first one ... im pretty sure i will like the 2nd one too..


----------



## kire (Jul 29, 2006)

Right here it is!! *kicks a barrel*

I just saw that movie.. and i loved it..now i have to wait for the next one


----------



## Cero (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah i saw it yesterday for the first time, KIRREE!!!! *turns around8 Quick Hide The Rum xD


----------



## Twizted (Jul 29, 2006)

kire said:
			
		

> Right here it is!! *kicks a barrel*
> 
> I just saw that movie.. and i loved it..now i have to wait for the next one



At least the next one is in may of next year, and not several years apart. Anyhoo, I thought it was excellent. Upon watching it for the second time I think I actually liked it more than the first, with the knowledge in mind that it's only half a story.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 29, 2006)

Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> At least the next one is in may of next year, and not several years apart. Anyhoo, I thought it was excellent. Upon watching it for the second time I think I actually liked it more than the first, with the knowledge in mind that it's only half a story.



We should all thank our lucky stars that they shot the second and third Pirates movies back to back.  If they hadn't I think we'd all be trying to murder Disney more than we already are.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 29, 2006)

Why is the rum _always_ gone? XD

I watched the movie two days ago and it rocked! A lot of people I know said it wasn't that good, but I can't see why. Of course it wasn't as good as the original, but that's how all sequels are!


*Spoiler*: __ 



The fight when they were in that wheel was hilarious. XD AND POOR DOGGIE. ;___; DID THEY EAT HIM?


----------



## Cero (Jul 29, 2006)

No the village peple make the doggie king! xD


----------



## Twizted (Jul 29, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Why is the rum _always_ gone? XD
> 
> I watched the movie two days ago and it rocked! A lot of people I know said it wasn't that good, but I can't see why. Of course it wasn't as good as the original, but that's how all sequels are!
> 
> ...



If you wait until the end of the credits there is a short scene of the Dog being made king, though, if we are to follow our thoughts out to conclusion, that means they'll probably try to eat him eventually like they did Jack. XD


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 29, 2006)

I thought the whole thing with the cannibals village was pretty lame. Maybe that's just me.


----------

